# Virginity is gone



## Joe Williams (Mar 25, 2018)

Well that's my first turned item ever.

What a blast. Some things I learned:

1. It's challenging to make a perfect cylinder but I got really close and it seems like making the tool rest parallel to the work and using your finger as a guide is what works. Would love to learn if that's correct.

2. The carbide tools work pretty darn well, I have some Carter and Sons traditional but I figured I would wait until I have a clue before using mans tools :P

3. My tent of tarps behind the lathe isn't helping, all the dust comes to the front :P dunce there.

What fun, what a nice skill that is going to be to have. Cannot believe I have had that lathe for two years and never used it until today. Started it up because of the people here and all the nice stuff you all make and the encouragement and the reasonable wood.

My wonderful brother bought me that lathe for Christmas a couple years ago because he said it was going to be super fun and he was right.

Cannot thank you all enough, this site and all the folks I have encountered here have been a huge benefit in so many ways.

Oh thought I posted pics! did sorry! haha here they are


Joe

Reactions: Like 12 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 25, 2018)

Post up some pictures! We'd love to see it!


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 25, 2018)

Sorry forgot to add them, they are in my original post


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 25, 2018)

Off to a good start!


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 25, 2018)

You will improve as time goes by.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 25, 2018)

Real cool Joe! Try and get ahold of some maple or cherry, much easier to learn on than oak......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 25, 2018)

Did you need a  afterwards?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 25, 2018)

You're off and running Joe! That's what got me going. I'd been woodworking for 20 plus years and never had an interest in turning. Joined up here, saw the incredible work of these guys and had to jump in! Got a great start, keep going! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 25, 2018)

Grand first attempt. You got this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 25, 2018)

Joe Williams said:


> Well that's my first turned item ever.
> 
> 1. It's challenging to make a perfect cylinder but I got really close and it seems like making the tool rest parallel to the work and using your finger as a guide is what works. Would love to learn if that's correct.



Nice looking handle design.

You are correct on aligning the tool rest. The Delta rest has the ridge to rub your finger against, I have a Nova and I still miss the old rest. 
Using the proper stance will also add greatly to the smoothness of the cuts. Stuart Batty has some excellent fundamental videos on Vimeo. He has three on stance for both spindle and bowl orientation. His others are also very good and covers topics that most don't. The stance are on the second page.

https://vimeo.com/woodturning/videos/sort:alphabetical/format:thumbnail

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Joe Williams (Mar 25, 2018)

Mike Mills said:


> Nice looking handle design.
> 
> You are correct on aligning the tool rest. The Delta rest has the ridge to rub your finger against, I have a Nova and I still miss the old rest.
> Using the proper stance will also add greatly to the smoothness of the cuts. Stuart Batty has some excellent fundamental videos on Vimeo. He has three on stance for both spindle and bowl orientation. His others are also very good and covers topics that most don't. The stance are on the second page.
> ...



Thanks will have a look!


----------



## jasonb (Mar 25, 2018)

Nice lathe and a great start! My first turned piece ended up with more glue than wood.  Looks like you'll catch on pretty quick.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 25, 2018)

Yup, he's hooked!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 25, 2018)

Looks like a tap handle but I don't see any beer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 26, 2018)

Welcome to the lathe!! Keep at it. 
Sharpen the tools before you think they need it.
I have the same lathe. Vacuum around the on/off switch instead of using air to blow it clean. Then dust will not get into the switch.


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 26, 2018)

Another one bites the dust!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 26, 2018)

Congrats! Now you'll have more things to post! Chuck


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 27, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 27, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Real cool Joe! Try and get ahold of some maple or cherry, much easier to learn on than oak......



Joe, when you want to try maple or cherry, let me know. I've got tons up to 16/4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Apr 1, 2018)

Congrats--you will love it--there is a rule omongst good turners--Buy a new tool weekly and wood more often.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

